

With $2.6M, BetterDoctor wants to use data to matchmake patients and doctors - enra
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/22/with-2-6m-betterdoctor-wants-to-use-data-to-play-matchmaker-for-patients-and-doctors-2/

======
dhfromkorea
Another interesting startup from the Nordic. Where can I see what positions
the team is hiring for?

~~~
2t
Thanks for the interest, dh! We'll be hiring soon and will definitely post
about it when it's relevant. At the moment you can say hi at
hello(at)betterdoctor.com.

------
enra
Congrats Ari and the team!

